# Race Face X Type abziehen...



## Frosth (17. Juli 2005)

HAb vor ein paar Tagen meine Race Face Evolve DH Kurbel bekommen!
Die 2 Lagerschalen hab ich bereits in den Rahmen geschraubt, und jetzt hab ich gerade doe beiden Kurbelarme montiert. Nur passt die Kettenlinie nicht, was heißt, das die Kurbel wieder runter muss.... tja und da ist auch schon das Problem.
Der abzieher ist doch diese schwarze "verschlusskappe" auf der rechten Seite die man reinschrauben muß, wie fest muß man da arbeiten? Irgendwie hab ichs grade mit Imbus und Verlängerung gemacht aber es tut sich einfach nichts obwohl die recht Krubelseite noch nichteimal ganz auf dem "Stern" drauf ist!
Ich will mir die Abziekappe ja nicht ruinieren weil sich der Imbus drinn schon leicht verdreht....
Bitte um Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Frosth (17. Juli 2005)

..........
und ist schon passiert der Imbus im Kurbelabzieher hat sich verdreht
Fazit: er steckt in der scheiß krubel, ich krieg ihn nicht raus und steh jetzt depatt da 
Irgendwelche Tips, PS: ich hab echt absolut keine ahnung was ich da falsch gemacht habe, hab mich penibel an die Race Face Anleitung gehalten, was aber anscheinend nichts gebracht hat weil vom Abziehen ist nichts drinnen gestanden, nur das die schwarze Kappe ausschließlich zum Abziehen gedacht ist, ich hab sie dazu verwendet und nun ist sie kaputt..

BITTE um dringende Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (18. Juli 2005)

Die Schwarze Abdeckung (10mm Imbus) ist nur das Gegenlager!!!!

Du nimmst nen 8 er Imbus für die Innere Schraubeund drehst diese einfach auf (engegen der tighten-anziehrichtung), nach links /engegen dem uhrzeigersinn.
Diese Schraube läuft dann bis an die Schwarze (10mm Imbus) und beim weiteren abschrauben (nach links) der 8 er Imbusschraube zieht (drückt) es dir die Kurbel vom Kurbelstern herunter.
Die 10er Imbusschraube (Abdeckung) zieht man ja nur sachte fest, da aus Alu!! Aber erst nach der Montage der Kurbel mit der 8 mm Imbusschraube (ca. 40newtonmeter), die aus Stahl ist.

Schau dir bitte die Anleitung nochmal genau an und dann auch nochmal auf die Abdeckschraube, auf der auch die Anziehrichtungen angegeben sind!!

Hoffe du hast noch nicht zuviel putt gemacht.


----------



## Sawa (18. Juli 2005)

Hab nochmal nachgekuckt.
Race Face gibt das Azugsdrehmoment von 40- 67 Newtonmeter an (8mm Imbus Stahlschraube!!!).

Wenn du dir deine Kurbel anschaust, siehst du auf der rechten Seite (Fahrtrichtung) ja zuerst außen die Schwarze Abdeckschraube, diese wird mit einem 10mm Imbus an-abgeschraubt, bleibt aber fürs Abziehen am Platz (wenn du willst, kannst du diese auch mal abschrauben und innen Anschauen, dann siehst du das Widerlager)
Jetzt brauchst du einen 8mm Imbusschlüssel, der ja locker durchs 10er Loch passt und steckst diesen in die 8 er imbusaufnahme der darunterliegenden Schraube und drehst diese nach links heraus, dies geht erstmal bis zur Abdeckschraube, liegt dann an dieser an und  beim weiter nach links schrauben (mit dem 8mm Imbus in der silbernen Stahlschraube/Kurbelschraube) zieht es dann die Kurbel von der Kurbelachse herunter.
Geht ganz easy.

Evt. lässt sich der Imbus nicht einfach wieder aus der Schraube abziehen, der Imbusschlüssel braucht dann halt einen kleinen kurzen Dreh/Ruck in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, zarter Schlag geht auch, bitte mit Gefühl


----------



## Frosth (18. Juli 2005)

passt schon, hab ne neue Kappe und alles funktioniert!!1
....zumindest mim Abziehen!

Weil irgendwie geht sich bei meinem Rahmen das mit der Kettenlinie nicht aus weil das Kettenblatt am Rahmen schleift, sogar wenn ich alle Distanzscheiben auf eine Seite geb.
Irgendwelche Tips wie man das beheben kann? Weil wenn ich mehr Distanzscheiben auf die Antriebsseite gebe steckt doch das Lager und blockiert oder? (steht zumindest in der Anleitung so...)

MFG Matthias


----------



## Sawa (19. Juli 2005)

probiers mal bei  www.bikeaction.de direkt.

Bei meinem Element habe ich mit 1 Distanzscheibe (rechts) eine Trettlagergehäusebreite von 73mm, damit stimmt dann auch die Kettenlinie.

Oder frag mal bei Frank nach  http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Neue_Dateien/Home.html :daumen:


----------



## groove (3. Juli 2007)

Bei mir fehlt die Abdeckkappe (mit 10mm Inbusmaß).

Woher bekomme ich die Kappe, oder einen Abzieher dafür?


----------



## fabi.e (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein echtes Problem mit meiner X-Type abdeckplattel...

Zuerst habe ich beide schrauben rausgedreht,
dann die Abdeckschraube wieder reingeschraubt.... Ist ja nen Linksgewinde... Tjoa, ich ziehe an.. und merke dann dass ich die kleine Stahlschraube vergessen habe...
Instinktiv ohne zu überlegen wollte ich die Abdeckschraube nach LINKS herausdrehen... habe mich gewundert, dass es so schwergängig ist. Versucht versucht... Dann oh schande ist mir eingefallen, dass sie ja nach Rechts heraus geht...
Da war es schon zu spät... beim rechtsherum drehen war die schraube schon so fest, dass der inbus schlüssel nach ein wenig kraftaufwand eine runde im 6kant-kopf dedreht hat... nun habe ich nur noch nen rundes loch in der abdeckschraube... habe es ausgefeilt... versucht mit nem größeren 6-kant schrauben kopf heraus zu bekommen...
mit Heißluftföhn erhitzt... WD40... Ich bekomme dieses Mistteil einfach nicht mehr heraus... da es Aluminium ist hat es sich wohl so festgefressen... 

Hat von euch noch jemand eine Idee???
Ist wohl dsa gewinde von der kurbel selbst auch schon kaputt?
Kann mann die abdeckschraube irgendwie heraus bohren... sägen, oder sonst was??

Ich weiß nichts mehr... ich hoffe ich habe nicht die ganze Kurbel fritten gemacht..

Achja, es ist eine Deus XC kurbel...

Kann heute nachmittag evtl auch noch ein Foto anhängen...

Gruß udn Hilferuf!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2010)

- Ein Schlitz rein sägen (Sägeblatte einzeln verwenden) und dann langsam mit nem geeigneten Schlitzschraubendreher heraus drehen

- Rundstange besorgen rein kleben und heraus drehen, ist aber eine schlechte Variante da es nicht jeder Kleber mit macht

Gewinde ist denk ich soweit nicht deffekt!


----------



## xcrider (2. Juli 2010)

So will mich mal den "Unfähigen" anschliessen
Will eine Evolve XC 2009 gegen eine Deus XC 2010 austauschen. 

Hab bei der Evolve diese Abziehschraube gesucht und nicht gefunden. Ist nur einen ganz normale 10er Inbus Schraube mit einer Plastikkappe dabei.
Bei der Deus 2010 wiederum ist eine 10er Inbus Schraube mit integrierter 8er Inbus dabei. Dachte also... dann nehm ich die halt von der Deus und zieh die Evolve ab. Tja...Pustekuchen! 
Kann das sein das die verschiedene Gewinde haben? Die "Abziehschraube" von der Deus ist nun geschrottet. Das Gewinde der Schraube ist teilweise abgedreht und hinüber. Gott sei Dank hab ich sie noch rausbekommen. 
Anderes Gewinde? 
Oder doch die falsche Schraube? Dieses "Tighten" steht bei mir nicht drauf. Ist das eine speziele Schraube?

Achso, in der Anleitung von der Race Face DEUS schreiben die was von einer Isis Schraube und einem normalen Abzieher. Obwohl bekanntermassen eine 2009/2010 X-Type Kurbel mit dieser 8/10 Inbus Abziehschraube entfernt wird. Aber bei der Evolve scheint es tatsächlich so funktionieren. Mit einem ISIS Kurbekabzieher...


----------



## xcrider (2. Juli 2010)

Als die ist an der Evolve XC






Diese hier war bei der Deus XC dabei. Leider jetzt RIP!





Und diese bräuchte ich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (8. Juli 2010)

diese ist auch an meiner ride xc, aber die kann ja nur zum festziehen gedacht sein...

mein kurbelabzieher passt nicht (ist zu schmal) - wie bekommt man ne ride xc ab?


----------



## Sir Marv (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

entschuldigt dass ich diesen Thread nochmal aufwärme, aber ich stehe momentan vor dem gleichen Problem und wollte wissen wie die Lösung dafür ist?

Ich habe es mit einem alten Abzieher versucht, den ich noch vom Octalink habe, allerdings findet der in der Hohlachse keine Widerlager um die Kurbel abzuziehen. 

Wenn mir jemand den entscheidenden Tipp geben kann wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Gruß
Sir Marv


----------



## FunkyMonkey (5. August 2011)

Hab jetzt auc das gleiche Problem bei miner Ride DH.

Wie kriege ich die runter? Diesen integrierten Abzieher werde ich wohl eher nicht haben oder ich verstehe das System nicht 

THX4help


----------



## blaubaer (5. August 2011)

nein die Ride hat keinen integrierten Abzieher.

einfach inbusschraube lösen und abschrauben und mit einem Kurbelabzieher für ISIS Kurbel die Kurbel von der Achse lösen/entfernen.


----------



## BeroBionicon (16. November 2011)

Hey Jungs, ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Race Face Diabolus. Aber beim aufziehen der Kurbel.
Ich schaffe es nur die Kurbeln zu hälfte auf zu ziehen!
Den Stern hab ich sogar eingefettet damit die Reibung minimiert wird, aber er ist enger als ne Jungf... lassen wir das. 
Jedenfals schaffe ich es nicht mit reiner Muskelkraft und dem 8er Imbus die Kurbel aufzuziehen. Von mm zu mm wird der Wiederstand größer, doch es fehlen noch gut 8mm bis die Kurbel richtig sitzen würde.
Tipps? Mach ich was falsch? Hab überlegt mal mit dem Föhn dran zu gehen: Warme Stoffe dehnen sich aus, vllt bekomm ich die Kurbel dann aufgezogen - aber wie soll ich sie dann erst wieder abbekommen, wenn es von Nöten ist? Sobald sie wieder abkühlt sitzt ja alles nochmal 1000x fester. Außerdem hab ich die Kettenlinie noch nicht eingestellt - hierzu muss man die Kurbel ja ohnehin immer wieder ab und wieder dranschrauben und dann mit diesen dünnen, weißen spacern arbeiten...

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit den 2,5mm Spacern alles richtig gemacht habe, also mit den Spacern, die ans Tretlager gehören.
Ich habe ein 73mm Tretlagergehäuse. Außerdem hab ich die RaceFace Diabolus Kefü drangebaut, weiß jetzt aber nicht wie viele bzw ob ich noch Spacer brauche. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin brauche ich keinen: Die KEFÜ an der rechten (also an der Kurbelseite) entspricht einem Spacer.

http://raceface.com/comp/inst/AtlasFR.Crank.pdf

Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. November 2011)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Race Face Diabolus. Aber beim aufziehen der Kurbel.
> Ich schaffe es nur die Kurbeln zu hälfte auf zu ziehen!
> Den Stern hab ich sogar eingefettet damit die Reibung minimiert wird, aber er ist enger als ne Jungf... lassen wir das.
> Jedenfals schaffe ich es nicht mit reiner Muskelkraft und dem 8er Imbus die Kurbel aufzuziehen. Von mm zu mm wird der Wiederstand größer, doch es fehlen noch gut 8mm bis die Kurbel richtig sitzen würde.
> ...



Beim 73mm Tretlager kommt ein Spacer 2.5mm auf der rechten Seite in Fahrtrichtung rein, wenn die Grundplatte der Kettenführung 2.5mm dick ist, sollte das reichen. Wenn die Grundplatte wesentlich dünner ist, Spacer rein. 
Ist es wirklich ein 73er? Will nichts unterstellen, war auch schonmal felsenfest überzeugt ein 73er vor mir zu haben ... wenn unsicher lieber nochmal messen, wenn soviel Weg bis zum Anschlag fehlt lieber alles nochmal checken.
Beim 68mm Tretlager 2 Spacer rechts, einen links.

Am besten Du ziehst die Kurbel nochmal ab, schaust nach ob sich irgendwo ein Span oder ähnliches gebildet hat. Evtl. mit einer kleinen Feile die Achse etwas entgraten, sprich die Zähne leicht ... ich betone LEICHT anfasen, so das die Kante gebrochen ist (waren bei mir extrem scharfkantig). Dann alles schön sauber machen, tüchtig einfetten und auf ein neues. Meine Atlas hat sich auch etwas geziert, mit der obigen Methode gings dann problemlos.

Das mit dem Fön würde ich eher lassen, dann hast beim abziehen vermutlich ein noch grösseres Problem.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (16. November 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab mit so einem Schieber gemessen der aussieht wie die Form von einem "F" waren ziemlich genau 73mm. Die Scheibe der KeFü ist 2.5mm, also sollte das so alles passen.

Ja, an die Feile hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber gerade da man ja mit ihr definitiv Material dauerhaft entfernt hab ich mich eher auf den Föhn beschränkt gehabt. Werd es aber mit der Feile versuchen, hab da eine gute mit der das funktionieren sollte.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Cuberius (21. November 2011)

@BeroBionicon:

Ist die Diabolus Kurbel neu oder war sie schon mal montiert?


----------



## BeroBionicon (21. November 2011)

Die Kurbel ist neuwertig, war aber schon mal aufgezogen. Der Verkäufer meinte er hätte sie mit jeder Menge ... ja... Kraft ist das falsche Wort... Gewalt passt hier wohl besser  - draufbekommen. Aber mit einem Normalen Imbus reicht die Hebelkraft gar nicht aus. Und ich bin kein Schmal-Hanz. Hab jetzt angefangen mit der Feile zu arbeiten.
Der "Stern" ist mit so einer schwarzen Pulverschicht/Lackierschicht/Farbe überzogen. Ich hab mir jetzt zum Ziel gesetzt überall das Metall zum Vorschein zu bringen. Habs auch schon immer wieder probiert sie aufzuziehen, aber es wird nicht besser. Durch das aufgeraute Material hab ich das Gefühl es wurde eher schlechter so das sich die Reibung bei Aufziehen nochmal erhöht hat.
TribalWarrior - kannst du mir da weiter helfen?
Aber ich weiß auch gar nicht genau wo das ganze so eng ist:
Ist es eher auf der Außenseite der Rillen, oder ist es gerade der Zwischenraum zwischen  den Rillen, die so bomben fest sitzen?


----------



## BeroBionicon (23. November 2011)

Mein Problem ist gelöst: es waren wohl tendenziell die Innenseiten des Sternes, die diese übermäßig hohe Reibung erzeugt haben. Nach mehrfacher leichter Bearbeitung mit der Feile hat es nach wie vor unter großem Kraftaufwand geklappt die Kurbeln auf zu ziehen.


----------



## wastl86 (10. Januar 2012)

mal ne frage,
hab die diabolus ebenfalls aufgezogen. ich kann doch nur 8mm innbusschraube aufschrauben ohne die 10mm um die kurbel abziehen zu können oder nicht


----------



## BeroBionicon (10. Januar 2012)

@wastl86 
Nein!
Wenn du die 8mm Imbusschraube aufschraubst, ziehst du die Kurbel ab! die 10mm kannst du jedoch lösen, ohne die Kurbel ab zu ziehen!
lg


----------



## wastl86 (11. Januar 2012)

ja schon, aber wenn ich sie gelöst habe, was kann ich dann machen ? sorry ist ne blöde frage


----------



## BeroBionicon (11. Januar 2012)

der 10mm Imbus ist eine "Kappe", wenn du sie abschraubst, kannst du die 8mm Imbusschraube austauschen, sprich den Ab/Aufzieher wechseln, wenn man so will.


----------



## Joda1000 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi,

als Abzieher für die Evolve X-Type habe ich mir einen Polradabzieher M27 mit 1 Linksgewinde besorgt. Ging viel besser als mit dieser Abdeckschraube.*
*


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Juni 2012)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> der 10mm Imbus ist eine "Kappe", wenn du sie abschraubst, kannst du die 8mm Imbusschraube austauschen, sprich den Ab/Aufzieher wechseln, wenn man so will.


 Danke, ich gehe davon aus,dass die schwarze Kappe 10 Inbus nicht gelöst werden muss zu Montage?

Die Kurbel ist bis Hälfte drauf und es fühlt sich an als wenn nix mehr geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (22. Juni 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Danke, ich gehe davon aus,dass die schwarze Kappe 10 Inbus nicht gelöst werden muss zu Montage?
> 
> Die Kurbel ist bis Hälfte drauf und es fühlt sich an als wenn nix mehr geht.



Kenne ich. Aber mac meiner Erfahrung ist Muskelkraft der einzige Weg...
Und viel Fett kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. Juni 2012)

Gehört auf der rechten seite auch noch ein dichtring dazwischen`?
Festgezogen wird mit 60NM ?


----------

